# Obey God



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

God is in control. When you see a disaster occur, remember God and obey Him. Also when you don't see a disaster happen, remember God and obey Him. When a hair falls out of your head, or when your car starts in the morning, or when you eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, remember God and obey Him. Most importantly, remember the lost people who do not have the privilege and comfort of knowing that a loving God hods them in the palm of His hand.

Everyday Providence should make us urgent to witness, but sometimes we grow lax. I know I do. When we see a disaster like Tropical Typhoon Haiyan, it jogs us again. When they occur, floods of souls arrive in hell. Keep that visual in your mind. The ones who arrive in hell during a disaster outnumber greatly the ones who arrive in heaven. Hell must enlarge its mouth to receive them. Therefore, disasters are as much God speaking to Christians as it is to the lost.

http://the-end-time.blogspot.com/2013/11/gods-providence-in-face-of-mega.html


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

God has absolute nothing to do with the disasters that are happening around us today. 1 John 5:18 tells us. "We know we originate with God, but the whole world is lying in the [power of the] wicked one." Satan is responsible for many things that happen today.

Also we gain insight at Ecclesiastes 9:11".......... because time and unforeseen occurrence befall them all". Bad things are going to happen to the righteous and the unrighteous. In this system that is the way it is.

Also when we look at Jesus' sermon on the mount found in the 24th chapter of Matthew we see some of the signs of the last days. Matthew 14: 6-8, 14 . 6â€¯YOU are going to hear of wars and reports of wars; see that YOU are not terrified. For these things must take place, but the end is not yet. 7â€¯â€œFor nation will rise against nation and kingdom against kingdom, and there will be food shortages and earthquakes in one place after another. 8â€¯All these things are a beginning of pangs of distress. 14â€¯And this good news of the kingdom will be preached in all the inhabited earth for a witness to all the nations; and then the end will come." 
This prophecy has a two fold fulfillment, the first has occurred, when Jerusalem was destroyed. The much larger fulfillment will come with the destruction of the system as we now know it.

As far as those unfortunate ones that perished in the Philippines, they are asleep in death and await the resurrection. There are two important points made in the scriptures found at John 5: 25-30 â€¯â€œMost truly I say to YOU, The hour is coming, and it is now, when the dead will hear the voice of the Son of God and those who have given heed will live. 26â€¯For just as the Father has life in himself, so he has granted also to the Son to have life in himself. 27â€¯And he has given him authority to do judging, because Son of man he is. 28â€¯Do not marvel at this, because the hour is coming in which all those in the memorial tombs will hear his voice 29â€¯and come out, those who did good things to a resurrection of life, those who practiced vile things to a resurrection of judgment. 30â€¯I cannot do a single thing of my own initiative; just as I hear, I judge; and the judgment that I render is righteous, because I seek, not my own will, but the will of him that sent me.

The important points being first, the hope of the resurrection, the second is that God has given the authority to the son, indicating that God is greater than the son, Jesus. They are not equal in power. This is reinforced with Jesus speaking at John 14:28 "YOU heard that I said to YOU, I am going away and I am coming [back] to YOU. If YOU loved me, YOU would rejoice that I am going my way to the Father, because the Father is greater than I am."

As far as the condition of the dead. The scriptures make it very clear. Jesus himself compared death to sleep several times. If you doubt this please look these scriptures up concerning the condition of the dead: Ec 9: 5,10; PS 146: 4; Ps 22:15; 1Corn 15: 20,21.

If you want to dig deeper, concerning the immortality of the soul look at Judges 16:30, Eze 18:4,Â 20; Re 16:3; Jos 2:13; Ps 33:19; 56:13; 116:8; Jas 5:20; Matt 26:38; Eze 13:19. All the scriptures indicate that the soul is life itself, and when the body dies, the soul dies.

Is God capable of mass destruction? Absolutely. It has happened in the past and it will happen one more time. But when that time comes there will be absolutely no question where the destruction comes from. That will be the great day of the Almight God, at the battle of Har MaÂ·geÂ·donâ€² (Armageddon). Revelation 16: 13â€¯And I saw three unclean inspired expressions [that looked] like frogs come out of the mouth of the dragon and out of the mouth of the wild beast and out of the mouth of the false prophet. 14â€¯They are, in fact, expressions inspired by demons and perform signs, and they go forth to the kings of the entire inhabited earth, to gather them together to the war of the great day of God the Almighty.
16â€¯And they gathered them together to the place that is called in Hebrew Harâ€"MaÂ·gedâ€²on. Ezekiel weighs in on this great battle also, showing who is bringing the destruction. (Ezekiel 38:23) And I shall certainly magnify myself and sanctify myself and make myself known before the eyes of many nations; and they will have to know that I am Jehovah.â€™

What a wonderful vision John beheld when writing the book of Revelation. A book many say is a mystery, but it is not a mystery at all. God want us to know about Him and would not give us a mystery. It is a book we have to peer deeply into. It is not easy to understand all the symbolism used, but with the help of the faithful and discreet slave it is no mystery. Matthew 24:45-47 â€¯â€œWho really is the faithful and discreet slave whom his master appointed over his domestics, to give them their food at the proper time? 46â€¯Happy is that slave if his master on arriving finds him doing so. 47â€¯Truly I say to YOU, He will appoint him over all his belongings."

More understanding of that slave is found at Luke 12:41-44 "â€¯Then Peter said: â€œLord, are you saying this illustration to us or also to all?â€ 42â€¯And the Lord said: â€œWho really is the faithful steward, the discreet one, whom his master will appoint over his body of attendants to keep giving them their measure of food supplies at the proper time? 43â€¯Happy is that slave, if his master on arriving finds him doing so! 44â€¯I tell YOU truthfully, He will appoint him over all his belongings." The slave is alive and well, and certainly dispenses food at the proper time. Time is very short. The real truth is found in the book of Revelation.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> God has absolute nothing to do with the disasters that are happening around us today. 1 John 5:18 tells us. "We know we originate with God, but the whole world is lying in the [power of the] wicked one." Satan is responsible for many things that happen today.


^^^Don't give satan too much credit.^^^

The increasing number of natural disasters and terrible storms have many people wondering, who controls the weather, God or Satan? An examination of Scripture reveals that Satan and his demon angels have no control over natural disasters. The Devil, our â€œadversary,â€ must be taken seriously, however, by acknowledging his reality and his limited power over the secular world. Satan, a defeated fallen angel, is super-human but not divine, having only that power that God ultimately allows (2 Thessalonians 2:6-11).

If Satan could impact the weather, it would only be by God's permission, though restrained, as in the case of Job. Satan was allowed by God to torment Job in order to test him, and this included â€œthe fire of Godâ€ (probably lightning) which â€œfell from the sky and burned up the sheep and the servantsâ€ (Job 1:16). This was followed by a â€œmighty windâ€ (possibly a tornado) that destroyed his home and killed his children (vv. 18-19). So if the fire from heaven and the tornado were somehow caused by Satan, they were still under the ultimate control of God for His purposes.

It is God, not Satan, who controls the weather (Exodus 9:29; Psalm 135:6-7; Jeremiah 10:13).
God controls the skies and the rain (Psalm 77:16-19).
God controls the wind (Mark 4:35-41; Jeremiah 51:16).
God upholds and sustains the universe (Hebrews 1:3).
God has power over the clouds (Job 37:11-12, 16).
God has power over lightning and Satan (Psalm 18:14).
God has power over all nature (Job 26).

God is in control of all things, including the weather, and through His providence, provides for and protects His children, but He also ordains or permits Satan, demons, and mankind to exercise their limited will to commit acts of sin, evil, and wickedness. These same beings are fully responsible for any and all man-made disasters and tragedies they cause. We know that God has ordained whatsoever comes to pass (Ephesians 1:11; Romans 11:36), and therefore His invisible hand is in our pain, even though He cannot sin or be the perpetrator of evil (James 1:13-17).

There can be no meaningless suffering for the believer, whether the suffering is caused by mankind or by a natural event. We may not always know why evil acts or natural disasters happen, but we can be assured that in all our trials and tribulations God is working all things together for His glory and for our everlasting good (Romans 8:18-28).

​


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

God has final control over everything. He is allowing Satan control over this system until he deems the proper time to end it. The question was raised in the Garden of Eden, does God have the right to rule mankind? He is allowing enough time for that question to be answered. Of course He does have that right. How well is man doing in ruling himself with Satan controlling the system of things? (Jeremiah 10:23) I well know, O Jehovah, that to earthling man his way does not belong. It does not belong to man who is walking even to direct his step. Man is not doing too good of a job, all you have to do do is look around and see the mess this whole world is making of things.

God is absolutely not responsible for the natural disasters,"time and unforeseen occurrence." So you are saying that Satan, the ruler of this system is not responsible for most of the bad things that are happening today?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

God has always been in control. There was no beginning. That is something I struggle with but I am not supposed to understand this concept so I don't. He is in control of the present. Every last eye blink is his. You are here borrowing time from him. He doesn't take direction from no one. He does not barter with humans. 

God is in full control of the future as humans see it because time means nothing to God. From what I understand. 

We, as humans cannot grasp this knowledge. Nor, will we ever. He is in full control of all atoms, molecules.. you name it. His purpose will allow cause and effect to levels we just do not comprehend as mere humans. 

Humans are just now trying to understand what black matter is. How it works. What happens out in the depths of space we just do not have time to see in the "total" time earth has even been around. 

His purpose.. oh he is in control and to boast anything otherwise.. 

According to the book of Romans period, God despises boastfulness.

My opinion only. I wished I understood it better. I'm just a mortal human..


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Shaggy, God is in control of EVERYTHING. Every natural occurrence is God's. Only man has free will. Everything else is His work.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

JCIMS said:


> Shaggy, God is in control of EVERYTHING. Every natural occurrence is God's. Only man has free will. Everything else is His work.


X2, God is the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end; everything that happens on this earth is for a reason, and only God knows why.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Everyday Providence should make us urgent to witness, but sometimes we grow lax. I know I do. When we see a disaster like Tropical Typhoon Haiyan, it jogs us again. When they occur, floods of souls arrive in hell. Keep that visual in your mind. The ones who arrive in hell during a disaster outnumber greatly the ones who arrive in heaven. Hell must enlarge its mouth to receive them. Therefore, disasters are as much God speaking to Christians as it is to the lost.

http://the-end-time.blogspot.com/2013/11/gods-providence-in-face-of-mega.html[/QUOTE]

I agree F&C. We should be spiritually healed for the unexpected.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

God does not use natural occurances as reminders that we are sinful. Can he control the elements when it is necessary to fulfill his purposes, absolutely. Is that the case with the disaster in the Philippines, no way. There were many righteous people killed in that disaster. It was certainly not of God's doing. If you really believe He is responsible for the bad things that are going on around us, you really do not have a close relationship with Him.

First look at James 1:13 â€¯When under trial, let no one say: â€œI am being tried by God.â€ For with evil things God cannot be tried nor does he himself try anyone. Calamities were predicted for the times we are living in, the time of the end. Look at Matthew chapterÂ 24, Mark chapterÂ 13, and Luke chapterÂ 21. In these chapters, Jesus gave prophetic warning of events and conditions that would be associated with the conclusion of this system of things. They would be a sign of the times. God has always given warnings before He acted. He did so in Noah's day.

Noah, first and foremost was a righteous man, and a preacher of God's word. Look at 2Peter 2:5â€¯and he did not hold back from punishing an ancient world, but kept Noah, a preacher of righteousness, safe with seven others when he brought a deluge upon a world of ungodly people; He warned the people of what was going
to happen, but they took no note. That is happening today also. Only a relatively few are taking note. Remember "narrow is the gate."

Who is controlling the world right now. Satan, not God. God is allowing the question of His right to rule to be answered. Scriptures that support Satan being ruler the world: Ephesians 2:1,2 Furthermore, [it is] YOU [God made alive] though YOU were dead in YOUR trespasses and sins, 2â€¯in which YOU at one time walked according to the system of things of this world, according to the ruler of the authority of the air, the spirit that now operates in the sons of disobedience.
John 12:31 Now there is a judging of this world; now the ruler of this world will be cast out.
2 Corinthians 4:4 â€¯among whom the god of this system of things has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, that the illumination of the glorious good news about the Christ, who is the image of God, might not shine through.
1 John 5:19 19â€¯We know we originate with God, but the whole world is lying in the [power of the] wicked one.

Also look at Matthew 4: 8,9 8â€¯Again the Devil took him along to an unusually high mountain, and showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory, 9â€¯and he said to him: â€œAll these things I will give you if you fall down and do an act of worship to me.

This is supported at Luke 4:5,6 So he brought him up and showed him all the kingdoms of the inhabited earth in an instant of time; 6â€¯and the Devil said to him: â€œI will give you all this authority and the glory of them, because it has been delivered to me, and to whomever I wish I give it.

You can look at the verses that followed those versus to get Jesus reply. Note that Jesus did not say that the kingdoms were not his to give. Jesus knew that Satan was the ruler, and they were his to give.

God is not responsible for the bad things that are happening. Job 34:10 Therefore, YOU men of heart, listen to me. Far be it from the [true] God to act wickedly, And the Almighty to act unjustly!

Will God act and bring destruction. Absolutely, but at that time, the battle of Armageddon, all will know whom is bringing that destruction. In the meantime anything unjust, such as the disaster in the Philippines, is not the doing of God. To believe so is blasphemy.

Can something like that cause mere man to think how small and powerless he is in the scheme of things, yes it can. But never think that anything wicked is caused by God. He is not capable of being wicked.


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Who is controlling the world right now. Satan, not God.

Sorry Shaggy, but Satan only controls that which God allows him to control. This world belongs to GOD


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

JCIMS said:


> Who is controlling the world right now. Satan, not God.
> 
> Sorry Shaggy, but Satan only controls that which God allows him to control. This world belongs to GOD


Exactly JCIMS...


----------

